# Let's wrap this up!.. Crush tropical punch?



## Canadacan (Apr 20, 2018)

Well I was able to obtain a small collection of 90's foam wrapped 600ml bottles....there were 20 in total and 14 of them went into my collection, the other 6 were doubles.
The Mountain Dew is an up grade, the Coke Classic I had already but this one is a variation on the back of the label. 
Probably the best for me out of these is the Crush bottles! The most significant stand out is the Crush tropical punch, I'm assuming this was a replacement for Canada Dry's Tahiti Treat?
Also interesting to see were the two PET bottles... especially the 500ml tropical punch, and the 600ml Crush lime is neat... it's from 1996, at that time I never gave those bottles any consideration but I'm happy to have a couple of examples now!






And while I'm at here is the rest of the ones I have, probably posted on this site somewhere before..lol!. The 473ml Mug Root Beer is an import to Canada from the USA, it has no French print but was sold in Canada.
As for the Hires 300ml it has a plastic wrap. And I love the little 170ml bottles with crowns instead of screw caps.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 20, 2018)

Excellent! Good scores. I like them.


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2018)

I know that box was a good buy when I first saw it , everything was in good condition and a lot of these bottles are not easy to find despite being from the 80's or 90's 

have found some of these bottles in the wild before but none were in condition anything similar to these,( found a dr pepper stubby once but its label but pretty much ruined ,also found damaged Mountain Dew and Canada dry before  ) , other than a similar looking sprite bottle I found 3 or 4 years ago but for some reason did not keep 

not sure if I've seen a Crush tropical punch bottle before , seen Lime and grape and maybe another flavour I cannot recall ? or it could of been a really damaged punch label and just looked different


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 22, 2018)

RCO said:


> I know that box was a good buy when I first saw it , everything was in good condition and a lot of these bottles are not easy to find despite being from the 80's or 90's
> 
> have found some of these bottles in the wild before but none were in condition anything similar to these,( found a dr pepper stubby once but its label but pretty much ruined ,also found damaged Mountain Dew and Canada dry before  ) , other than a similar looking sprite bottle I found 3 or 4 years ago but for some reason did not keep
> 
> not sure if I've seen a Crush tropical punch bottle before , seen Lime and grape and maybe another flavour I cannot recall ? or it could of been a really damaged punch label and just looked different



RCO..I do know Crush had pineapple and strawberry, the pineapple was on and off for western availability, but eastern Canada seemed to have a much more steady supply. I don't recall either of those flavours in the 500ml bottle, but again myself I can't even remember tropical punch.


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> RCO..I do know Crush had pineapple and strawberry, the pineapple was on and off for western availability, but eastern Canada seemed to have a much more steady supply. I don't recall either of those flavours in the 500ml bottle, but again myself I can't even remember tropical punch.




I seem to also recall Crush cream soda , in a pink can . seems like that would of came in a bottle too 

don't recall pineapple or strawberry in glass bottles , have seen some variety stores here that have pineapple in cans but its from the US


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 22, 2018)

RCO said:


> I seem to also recall Crush cream soda , in a pink can . seems like that would of came in a bottle too
> 
> don't recall pineapple or strawberry in glass bottles , have seen some variety stores here that have pineapple in cans but its from the US



Ah yes!.. DUH!...that's what's missing... Cream soda!....I'm pretty sure it also would have been In a bottle. Pineapple and strawberry were in cans in the mid to late 80's... incidentally one bottle, the orange had a sticker on the base with the year 1994 on it.


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2018)

Great bottles!  They look amazing.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2018)

JKL said:


> Great bottles!  They look amazing.



Thank you!


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2018)

the snow is finally melting here and I recently found a Diet Pepsi stubby bottle along a road which has  an embankment under some leaves .   

considering its been outdoors since the early 90's , it actually still has a lot of the blue and red left on the label , in better shape than some of the other stubby's I've found , but left wondering what the person did with the cap ? normally there still on them


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 26, 2018)

RCO said:


> the snow is finally melting here and I recently found a Diet Pepsi stubby bottle along a road which has  an embankment under some leaves .
> 
> considering its been outdoors since the early 90's , it actually still has a lot of the blue and red left on the label , in better shape than some of the other stubby's I've found , but left wondering what the person did with the cap ? normally there still on them



Funny that you just posted that bottle!...I just seen one on Craigslist last night along with another Orange Crush like mine but full!


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 26, 2018)

Actually it's the none diet version of that bottle!...wish this person was not so far away, with the price of gas it's hardly worth pursuing, he also has a bag of cartons and a couple of cans!
Ahhh...bummer man!


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Funny that you just posted that bottle!...I just seen one on Craigslist last night along with another Orange Crush like mine but full!



assumed the diet pepsi I found wasn't worth anything in this condition but just found it interesting enough to take a picture of  , usually the stubby pop I find are in even worse shape and I just throw them in recycling 


I've found the regular version many times as well , mostly damaged though , found a nice one a few years ago but sold it at a yard sale , it had been covered by something and almost no damage


----------



## Photon440 (Jun 9, 2018)

Great collection!  I thought that New York Seltzer was gone years ago, but I just saw some in the store a couple weeks ago.
I remember drinking Cream Soda crush right off the line at Gray Beverage over forty years ago...Grapefruit Crush was my favourite though.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 10, 2018)

Photon440 said:


> Great collection!  I thought that New York Seltzer was gone years ago, but I just saw some in the store a couple weeks ago.
> I remember drinking Cream Soda crush right off the line at Gray Beverage over forty years ago...Grapefruit Crush was my favourite though.



Thanks!...man I would have loved to try Grapefruit Crush!....here is a Canadian can I picked up earlier this year!


----------



## Photon440 (Jun 13, 2018)

I wonder where you can get it.  Still listed on the Crush website.


----------



## RCO (Jun 13, 2018)

I've never seen it for sale , is some variety stores here that have some American flavours such as Pineapple but I can't recall ever seeing grapefruit 

but I'd be very curious to try it , generally like grapefruit drinks


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 13, 2018)

Photon440 said:


> I wonder where you can get it.  Still listed on the Crush website.



Maybe state side?


----------

